# When Does Muzzleloading Deers Season Start



## rehdeer (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it 15 Oct in Ga?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 2, 2011)

PRIMITIVE WEAPONS SEASON
EITHER SEX:  Youth under 16 may hunt 
deer with any legal deer firearm during 
primitive weapons deer hunts and seasons. 
Oct. 15â€“21; Statewide, except in archery only counties and in accordance with bag 
limits, county-wide antler restrictions and 
other regulations. Primitive weapons hunters may not possess any centerfire or rimfire 
firearm while hunting during the primitive 
weapons season for deer, except that any person possessing a license to carry a concealed 
firearm that is valid in this state pursuant to 
OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may 
carry such firearm subject to the limitations 
of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127 except where prohibited by federal law. Scopes 
may be used.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 3, 2011)

For me and some others Oct. 15, 2011 until Jan. 05, 2012. We get a longer season this way!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2011)

It started today here!.  I'm headed out camping this weekend.


----------

